# Multiplexer Pt100



## MichaelHuf (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab einen Schaltplan zur Wandlung Pt100 auf 0-10V gefunden, dieser hat auch einzeln funktioniert.Nun hab ich 8 Stück auf einen Analog-Multiplexer geführt(4066).Die Umschaltung funktioniert einwandfrei, nur die Messergebnisse ergeben keinen sinn.Eine Liste der Messergebnisse ist im ersten PDF hinterlegt.

Ein Fehler ist ,das z.b. der 1 Pt100 und der 3 Pt100 das gleiche Messergebnisshaben,was nichts ein kann.
Des weiteren müsste doch eigentlich , bei abgeklemmten Fühler, annähernd 10V rauskommen, bei mir 0V.

Ich glaub das an meinem Schaltplan irgendwas Faul ist.Da ich aber von Elekronik nicht viel Ahnung, habe frage ich euch?
Diese Steuerung brauch ich für meine Hausautomation mit einer S7.

Danke im Voraus
MFG
Michael


----------



## Nitrozin (17 Dezember 2007)

Der im PDF gezeichnete 8 Kanal Analog-Multiplexer 14051 ist nicht identisch mit dem 4066, das ist ein 4 kanal Analogschalter.

Gruß Volker


----------



## MichaelHuf (17 Dezember 2007)

Sorry mein Fehler,
hast natürlich recht ist ein MC14051B.
Aber hast du auch noch andere Fehler gesehen,theoretisch müsste es doch funktionieren. Oder ?

Michael


----------



## Nitrozin (17 Dezember 2007)

im Prinzip ja ..., aber wenn du dir das Datenblatt des 14051 mal genauer anschaust dann ist die Angabe der Analogeingangsspannung in
Vp-p angegeben und die ist abhängig von deiner IC-Versorgungsspannungs konfiguration. Bei deinen 12V wirst du keine 0-10V oder 20Vp-p muxxen können.

Gruß Volker


----------



## MichaelHuf (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Volker ,
erstmal danke für deine Mühen, aber  ich hab schon 10V am Analogeingang angelegt und es  kommen auch fast 10V raus.

VDD                  VSS                            VEE                                  INPUT                              MAXIUM ANLOAG OUTPUT
12V                         0V                                    0V                                     +10/0                                                         +12 to 0 = 12V VP-P

müsste doch eigentlich 0-12V geben?
Hab ich das falsch verstanden, wie gesagt Elektronik?

Gruß Michael


----------



## edison (17 Dezember 2007)

Schönes Projekt.
Du kennst schon den Multiplexer von Rinck?
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B390_D_MUX-U16.PDF
Das Ding kostet unter 100EUR, ist evtl ne Überlegung wert.
EIn Applikationsbeispiel zum Muxen von PT1000 gibts bei denen auch.
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/AN_B391_2_D_MUX_PT1000_Anschluss.PDF


----------



## MichaelHuf (17 Dezember 2007)

@edison
 ja kenn ich , aber da gehen keine Pt100,
 und in meiner Applikation hab ich ca. 24 Pt100 (komplettes Mehrfamilienhaus).
Hätte damals andere Sensorik wählen sollen, aber zuspät.
Es gibt fertige Pt100 Multiplexer , aber die kosten mir zuviel(ca 380€), hab ich in der Firma schon verbaut.

trozdem danke
gruß Michael


----------



## MichaelHuf (18 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
hab nochmal weiter getestet , alles funktioniert soweit,
bis auf die Messergebisse.

z.b. 1Pt100 29,01°C / 4,4Volt
      2PT100 19,34°C / 3,84 Volt
      3PT100 32,3°C  / 4,58 Volt
Usw.
Scaliert mit Fc105 Scale High 127.0  low -48.0

Das kann nie und nimmer sein , In meinem Wohnzimmer hat's keine 32,4°C.
Hat den keiner eine Idee?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2007)

Die PT100 haben auch Toleranzen, da sind schnell ein paar Grad drin, die Schaltung hat weitere Toleranzen (je nach verwendeten Widerständen noch mehr), je nach Leitungslänge kommen nochmals ein paar Grad drauf. Ich würde mal mit Festwiderständen statt PT100 testen, Tabellen dazu gibt's ja überall im Netz. Spannungen am 4051 dazu messen, dann sollte der Fehler zu finden sein.


----------



## mariob (25 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
das mit den Leitungslängen ist so ne Sache, wenn die Vierleitermessung so konsequent wie aufgezeichnet durchgezogen ist sollte es kaum Probleme geben..... Als ersten Schritt ohne Meßgerät mal zwei Fühler miteinander vertauschen, da sieht man schon viel. Alternativ die Methode mit den Festwiderständen und Eingang am 4051, gilt auch für den Fall das mit den vertauschten Fühlern nichts zu erreichen ist. Leiterkarte sauber gelötet und gewaschen? Habe mit dem hochohmigen zeugs schon viel erlebt, im Allgemeinen baue ich gern mit Fassungen. Die Schaltung wird nach dem Aufbau dann ohne Halbleiter auf Kurzschlüsse / Übergangswiderstände geprüft und erst dann in Betrieb genommen. Eine auch manchmal sehr kostensparende Methode. Die OPVs würde ich mit symmetrischer Spannung versorgen......

Mario


----------

